# Talents Series by Ray McCarthy



## Ray McCarthy (Apr 2, 2016)

Coming soon to Smashwords and Amazon as eBooks (DRM free) at $2.99 and with also paper editions at $15 plus postage (free eBook download included). Will also be sold direct here:

Ray McCarthy – Corvids Press

Release dates are provisional. First one is 18th April 2016.

*Covers and Blurbs likely to change.*
Actually if I don't get a "heads up" on my blurb from critics this week, I may delay the launch. I may put the Blurb on Chrons before I upload it.

There is a working *Contact Form.*

No risk in buying #1 of trilogy and never getting the other two, as they are already written.
There will be link I hope on Amazon and Smashwords, I hope, to suggest corrections. If there is sufficient "issues" to warrant an update, existing purchasers will get free updated ebook. If someone manages to contribute a lot of valid changes, then they get the next book free.

It's sort of crowdfunding, as I plan to use income from first book to have paid editing/proofing on the next book as it has been a horrific job doing final revision/proof (over 500 corrections, not line edits and severe pain.). "The Apprentice Talent" first draft was in June 2014, using some writing from 1995, which in retrospect, I should have started from scratch.

I'm holding out to get a Traditional publisher for all the Fantasy Titles. My "Amazon Guru" agreed that the "Talent Universe" SF doesn't fit into publisher categories for SF, hence the decision to Self Publish it.

I may also "publish" on Apple iBooks if I can figure out iBooks and get access to iStuff* and they don't want globs of money up front.

[* My two friends with Macs have changed to Windows!]


----------



## Wruter (Apr 2, 2016)

When you self publish on Smashwords books are also automatically distributed to Apple iBooks and a bunch of other vendors.


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Apr 2, 2016)

Wruter said:


> self publish on Smashwords books are also automatically distributed


I knew that, but didn't realise it included iBooks.
That's one less thing to worry over. Thanks.


----------



## J Riff (Apr 2, 2016)

Yay Ray. Had no idea you had so much stuff out there. *)


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Apr 2, 2016)

Well, I want to really thank all the people that gave me good advice and encouragement. Many of them on this forum.


----------



## J Riff (Apr 3, 2016)

A right helpful lot they/we are indeed. )


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Apr 6, 2016)

*Fly leaf page / inside of cover etc.*
It's just readable on HD Kobo, it may not work too well on an older lower resolution Kindle, the newer models should be OK, I'll check later on my wife's 2015 PaperWhite and on an older Kindle.






The covers need a bit more work ...  The photo is wrong for "The Master's Talent", Maisie should have dragons on her clothing and a Master's cap, with mainly blue, some orange, brown border and gold tassel I think. The dress on my wife's mannequin (used for photos of the stuff she makes)  is actually green, but photo edited using colour and hue tools to blue and orange (colours indicate the kind of 'Talent'). The first cover ("The Apprentice's" Talent") is Maisie opening her apartment door to the aliens.


I'm working on the dreaded blurb for "The Apprentice's" Talent".

I'll self publish the fantasy too if I don't have any bites on the fantasy stuff from traditional publishers by the winter. My readers think the SF is better, but it's much less commercial as it doesn't really fit into any common SF category. The fantasy is all quite conventional. The "Restoring the Talismans" is conventional fictional mediaeval fantasy world and a 'Hero Quest'. The 'Otherworld' stories are roughly contemporary 'Portal Travel' Celtic themed fantasy. The 'Otherworlds' have a mix of mediaeval to industrial culture and technology (in same towns etc), or in some cases more advanced than our world.


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Apr 6, 2016)

*A "Blurb" for "The Apprentice’s Talent"*

Mei Zhen Kelly is a 23 year old computer programmer from Belfast working in Dublin for nearly three years. She’s talented and very dedicated to her work. People think she’ll go far, now that she’s had her second major promotion. Only her Chinese mother called her Mei Zhen, her official name. Her parents died while she was at university and now everyone calls her Maisie. Wrapped up in her personal issues, she doesn’t pay a huge amount of attention to the news of the alien starship appearing at the edge of the Solar system.

The UN and world governments are confused. While it’s wonderful that the aliens hope to explain how the interstellar ‘Jump Drive’ works, they aren’t even going to orbit. They want to send a team to talk to an unspecified European woman and leave. Some other group will do a proper ‘First contact’ now that they know Earth exists.

The aliens want Maisie to attend a special college about 80,000 light years away. However very little is really explained till she arrives. Unexpectedly the Arch Chancellor wants her to help solve a mystery.


----------



## Nick B (Apr 6, 2016)

Congratulations on getting all this out Ray, I'll definitely take a look.


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Apr 6, 2016)

Since the Pre-release is from Midnight, I put 17th April on Smashwords.

The ePub I made isn't Apple compatible (!). So I uploaded an MS Doc version. The first 12% seems to be available now as free sample.

*ISBN:* 9781310866012
*Title:* The Apprentice's Talent
*Author:* Ray McCarthy
*Publisher:* Smashwords, Inc.

Buy at Smashwords from midnight 17th April (in your country).

I'm now off to figure Amazon, though I had a "tour".
*
My promises:*

You get free updates of any corrected / updated versions (eBook only, but paper versions get free eBook and eBook updates)
No DRM
No orphans. I won't release any book in a series unless they are all written to at least full draft. 

While "The Apprentice Talent" is #1 of a trilogy, it's really just a progression of Maisie's life, each book is a complete story.


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Apr 6, 2016)

*Amazon* @ $2.99 from 18th April 2016

I think I even figured out the USA tax form


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Apr 6, 2016)

*Figured out Amazon* (I think) Maybe three days before everything is sorted. The advice I got to have release date more than 10 days from when you setup pre-order etc is good!

The Apprentice's Talent (Talents Universe Book 1) eBook: Ray McCarthy: Amazon.co.uk: Kindle Store

Amazon.com: The Apprentice's Talent (Talents Universe Book 1) eBook: Ray McCarthy: Kindle Store

Amazon are paranoid about links to anywhere. THEY want to host your blog etc.  I'll have to think about the Amazon "Author Central".
I'm not on the "Select" program as that gives Amazon a monopoly.

*Should I put a photo* of me on the book end page, my blog, Smashwords, Facebook, Amazon etc?
*
There is a Paypal shopping trolly* on Corvids Press (it's only €2 there), you get an email, not a download. You can test it without buying. More books can be added, or a button for each book. There are shop solutions, but overkill for a few items. Psst... you can buy it NOW on Corvids Press, no need to wait till 18th. Or perhaps you are entitled to a free copy?

*Next up is to sort out Createspace* for paper POD (it's the only way my mum will read it!).


*EDIT*

My Amazon Author's page is up with a photo of my Radio Amateur shack.


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Apr 8, 2016)

*Paper Version of "The Apprentice's Talent"*
It will be 6" x 9" x 0.85" approximately.  It has 379 pages including blanks so chapters always start on the right hand side.
ISBN-13: 978-1530933679

I've no release date as I want to get a proof copy and check it's sensible. I think madness to rely on "Digital" proof.

*Provisonally*
US $ 14.99 excluding any local sales taxes.
UK £ 7.99 excluding any VAT or taxes
Euro Zone € 9.75 ex VAT (not sure if German or Irish VAT is charged on sales to Ireland)

I make more money from the eBook in real terms than the paper version, but not everyone has eInk reader or PC or Tablet also some people only want to read on paper. People will have to use my contact page to get free eBook version if I can't figure how to supply free eBook at time of sale of paper copy. Some people do like both and I think you should only have to pay once.

The CreateSpace eStore (my personal page) mysteriously gives more money to me than Amazon.com (even though it's the same company!).

I'll order a proof and give it to my mum. She doesn't use computers (probably doesn't want to know her Sky box, TVs and phone are all more powerful than 1960s mainframes).


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Apr 9, 2016)

*Collected links*
It's now 8 days till launch

Special Author's page on Amazon  Amazon.com: Ray McCarthy: Books, Biography, Blog, Audiobooks, Kindle
Books page on Corvids Press Ray McCarthy – Corvids Press Also has release schedule of the other titles.
CreateSpace eStore for paper copy (maybe about 2 or 3 weeks time after eBook launch) https://www.createspace.com/6192144 (They are owned by Amazon and put the book automatically on Amazon, but I get x2 income if people buy it on CreateSpace) Later I'll create a discount code for use on CreateSpace eStore.
Smashwords  eBooks (with link to Amazon's CreateSpace) The Apprentice's Talent, an Ebook by RayMcCarthy

The  so called Social Media Companies:
I have FaceBook & Twitter. I think pointless (how do you even give people links to Facebook content other than a specially set up page? Also if you don't "update" a Facebook "special" page at least once a month, it's removed ... they call it unpublished.) I'd rather write books than create FB and twitter updates. I think those sites only work for people ALREADY a celebrity?
Twitter Tweets with replies by Ray McCarthy (@RayMcCarthyUNO) on Twitter
My Facebook "Talents Universe SF" page Talent Universe

I suppose December 2016 or Feb 2017 is soon enough to decide if the titles are selling. I may self publish the fantasy too if it goes well, but while IMO and my readers not as "good" stories they fit publisher perceptions / sub genres better than my "Talent Universe" SF.


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Apr 9, 2016)

Best of luck with everything, Ray!


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Apr 9, 2016)

Jo Zebedee said:


> Best of luck with everything


I'm no genius Marketeer like you. I do know the theory, but have neither the personality nor inclination. I think if you are indie and you are weak at marketing and strong at writing you need a marketing partner / agent rather than traditional "chase the publishers" type. I need better covers on the SF titles too. At least they aren't bland and generic. Also my marketing budget is zero euro.


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Apr 9, 2016)

Ray McCarthy said:


> I'm no genius Marketeer like you. I do know the theory, but have neither the personality nor inclination. I think if you are indie and you are weak at marketing and strong at writing you need a marketing partner / agent rather than traditional "chase the publishers" type. I need better covers on the SF titles too. At least they aren't bland and generic. Also my marketing budget is zero euro.



Ha! I'm no genius. I just talk a lot.


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Apr 9, 2016)

Jo Zebedee said:


> I'm no genius. I just talk a lot.


Works well for marketing.


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Apr 10, 2016)

*Covers are really hard!*  
Physical covers much harder than eBooks.
Blurbs are hard.
A cheap "cover" is maybe €200, CreateSpace is fairly average for their charges, it's maybe €550 for a cover there.

*Latest eBook covers*



(Maisie opening door to Aliens)



(Maisie in College outfit without Journeyman's "stole")

Live links from Ray McCarthy – Corvids Press so should update


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Apr 10, 2016)

An "interview" created at Smashwords by a bot process (my answers are real)


----------



## Cat's Cradle (Apr 10, 2016)

I've pre-ordered Ray! Looking forward to this as, I hope, a mid-summer read. Best of luck with the launch! CC


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Apr 11, 2016)

*Anyone got an Apple iThing with iBooks?*  I've discovered it's a walled garden. Since I don't even have iTunes (which maybe only gives iBooks on a mac?), I can't see if T_he Apprentice's Talent_ is on it. It's supposed to be.

It's auto-magically on Kobo (the good work of Smashwords) 
The Apprentice's Talent eBook by Ray McCarthy - Kobo


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Apr 13, 2016)

I have the paper proof in my hand! I'm a little excited. Highlighter or Pencil?
I'm 99.99% sure I'll only see format / layout issues. However I'll update eBook version if I DO see any content issues (not involving actual re-writing).


----------



## Foxbat (Apr 14, 2016)

Ray McCarthy said:


> I have the paper proof in my hand! I'm a little excited. Highlighter or Pencil?
> I'm 99.99% sure I'll only see format / layout issues. However I'll update eBook version if I DO see any content issues (not involving actual re-writing).


Good luck on that. It's not the first time I've had something published only to go _Doh! _and slap my head because I'd spotted an error that had slipped through the net. 

Beware the dreaded Schotoma!


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Apr 14, 2016)

*Paper versions are really hard ...*
MS Word isn't true WYSIWYG, you only get exactly what you see with real Desk Top Publishing or viewing a PDF with embedded fonts. On the "paper" version I was losing a page due to the text taking ever so slightly less space on one chapter! This made all the subsequent  chapters start on Left instead of right. So to solve this I used "Section break, odd page". However section breaks create havoc with page numbers, headers and footers if you try to change them after a page break.

I hope to have paper version sorted tomorrow ... but it might not be!

Cover isn't great, but will have to do till I make money selling books, then I'll pay someone.
(The barcode is pasted from a photo of the Proof copy I got, it won't change for any from CreateSpace. The Smashwords distributer of eBooks is a different publisher so the Smashwords edition has a different ISBN. The Amazon eBook has no ISBN.)
I don't know how long it takes from approval at CreateSpace till the paper edition is on Amazon and other places. I do get most margin from CreateSpace eStore, second best from Amazon USA and hardly anything from Amazon UK/Ireland or Amazon Europe. For reasons best known to Amazon, Ireland sales are via the Sterling UK marketplace, even though we use Euro like France & German Amazon marketplaces (I don't know how the rest of Europe works, it seems to be via Amazon Germany, so Amazon German small margin).


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Apr 15, 2016)

Layout and formatting issues fixed 

Paper edition available here
"The Apprentice's Talent" by Ray McCarthy
(It's supposed to automatically* be on all the Amazon sites and it's linked from Corvids Press and Smashwords)

[* From CreateSpace:
Your Amazon site detail page should be built 3-5 business days after your title is made available for sale. Changes to your title, including list price, may take 3-5 business days to appear on Amazon sites.]


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Apr 16, 2016)

*Goodreads*

Smashwords edition was automatically there. But Amazon had to be added. Amazon owns Goodreads.

In theory the three editions should be the same ... But they may vary in image quality, contents page, additional pages about other books, links etc. The actual body text ought to be identical. Any changes will be uploaded to all three, but they vary in how quickly revisions are approved.

*Smashwords *(Smashwords's ISBN)
The Apprentice's Talent

*CreateSpace* (paper version sold anywhere, CreateSpace's ISBN)
The Apprentice's Talent (Talent Universe, #1)

*Amazon Kindle *(no ISBN)
The Apprentice's Talent (Talent Universe, #1)


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Apr 17, 2016)

Author page on Goodreads is active
Ray  McCarthy

I've only added some of the books I've read and that I'm reading.
The "Blog" is simply automatically copied from the existing RSS feed, no point in multiple blogs.


----------



## Glitch (Apr 17, 2016)

It shows in iBooks and on Apple's website.

The Apprentice's Talent by Ray McCarthy on iBooks


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Apr 17, 2016)

@Glitch
Thanks.
Also showing up on Barnes & Noble (Nook) and Kobo's own eStore.
So Smashwords is good for distribution if you meet format standards for Premium catalogue. Since Amazon has fallen from 90% to maybe under 60% of global eBook sales, it makes sense, I think,  to avoid Kindle Select (Amazon Exclusivity) and go for Smashwords + Amazon KDP + Createspace for paper POD.
Shall I stay up till midnight, dress up and queue in front of PC for the Launch?  
I can't believe it, but we really did do that at Easons in Limerick with the family for one of the Harry Potter books. Now three of them have kids, so it must have been a while ago!


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Apr 18, 2016)

Paperback is on Amazon.com, but not linked with Kindle edition $14.99
http://www.amazon.com/dp/1530933676/?tag=brite-21

Sadly a rather frightening price on Amazon UK (CreateSpace Costs!) £21
The Apprentice's Talent: Volume 1 (Talent Universe): Amazon.co.uk: Ray McCarthy: 9781530933679: Books

If people REALLY want a paper copy, I can probably do a discount code or something on sale from CreateSpace eStore "The Apprentice's Talent" by Ray McCarthy as it gives twice the margin as Amazon.com. Postage is a killer too. It cost me a little more than €8 postage to send a copy to my mum!  I make far more from an Amazon.com sale of paperback than from Amazon.co.uk!

Pity advance sales are invisible on Amazon till book is live. Up to lunch time on launch day I have four advance sales (USA, UK and Australia) and four additional sales (maybe guess destinations tomorrow from currencies).

I'm madly proofing "The Journeyman's Talent".

EDIT
Found option to see sales per Amazon site. Duh!


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Apr 18, 2016)

The UK Amazon paperback is £21.21
But in Germany it's €12.83
The Apprentice's Talent (Talent Universe): Amazon.de: Ray McCarthy: Fremdsprachige Bücher

Inexplicable?


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Apr 18, 2016)

*Amazon has now matched up the paper edition on the Kindle pages. *

I double checked the CreateSpace prices
*USA  $14.99 * (-> Amazon.com = $14.99)
*UK  £9.99 + Taxes**  (-> Amazon.co.uk = £21.21)
*Europe Euro EXCEPT Ireland** * €11.99 + Taxes / VAT*  (-> Amazon.de €12.83)

So what on earth is Amazon doing with UK prices?


(*Irish Amazon customers are supposed to use UK Amazon, despite being in Euro, the UK site "based" in Luxembourg and UK still on Sterling, Irish purchases have 23% VAT on printed books as well as eBooks)

*EDIT*
It's been pointed out to me that inexplicably the UK Amazon isn't selling Amazon copies (Direct from their own CreateSpace). Hence the bizarre prices. Though technically Amazon owns BookDepository


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Apr 19, 2016)

I'm going to release "The Journeyman's Talent" on midnight 5th/6th June 2016. Preorder shortly on Amazon and Smashwords. 
Ray McCarthy – Corvids Press

The Journeyman's Talent, an Ebook by Ray McCarthy




Sequel to “The Apprentice’s Talent”. Maisie is no longer an Apprentice, but a Journeyman studying to be a Master, three times over, at the Circle College for Talent, 80,000 light years from Earth, on Caemoria. But on a visit to Laramos city to sign a contract for her full spectrum colour system she narrowly escapes being murdered. Why does she want to own a flitter? Why was the Mogul of House Funathim assassinated? What will she spend her rapidly growing quantity of credits on? How has Earth managed to build a fusion powered starship without Talent? Maisie thinks it’s a bad sign that that Earth has named them the “Valkyrie Class” and that Russia, China, Europe and USA have all switched their military budgets to co-operate and build Valkyries, all managed by the Solar Alliance. The Wildgrave Plonnis seeks to understand by questioning Maisie while helping her to spend her new found wealth. She’s still the only Tellurian to ever leave the Solar System, till the first Valkyrie “jumps” just beyond the Kuiper belt.

“The Solar Alliance” (2016 release) is the story of what happens on Earth after Maisie leaves and is parallel to “The Apprentice’s Talent” and “The Journeyman’s Talent”.

Suitable for teenagers as well as Adults.

Cover shows Circle College uniform, except for the “stole” (not worn by Apprentices). Computer / Communicator Crystal on belt pouch. Gold edging / bands denote an Arch Talent.
Maisie on cover modelled by “Carlotta”.


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Apr 19, 2016)

Ray McCarthy said:


> (*Irish Amazon customers are supposed to use UK Amazon, despite being in Euro, the UK site "based" in Luxembourg and UK still on Sterling, Irish purchases have 23% VAT on printed books as well as eBooks)


I checked today. e-Books and Magazines have VAT in Ireland, but actually printed books are VAT free. The higher Irish Book prices compared to UK are caused by "Currency hedging costs" of importers, which is usually via Sterling UK.


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Apr 22, 2016)

Wruter said:


> When you self publish on Smashwords books are also automatically distributed to Apple iBooks


Not on 'Dashboard' but on detail sales page. I discovered I did sell a copy on iBooks yesterday. I've no idea how much that gives me. Still better on all platforms than not!

So thanks again!

I think KDP Select (Amazon Exclusive) is a bad idea, especially if it's true that Amazon share has fallen from 90% to 60% of Books. Though the eBook market has grown so much that Amazon still has massive sales growth of eBooks (though not Kindles, they are flat as they are for very heavy readers, a niche).


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Apr 28, 2016)

Facebook keep changing the rules and applying them inconsistently. They let me rename the Otherworld page URL


			
				Facebook said:
			
		

> Your page needs at least 25 fans to have a web address.


Talent Universe

What even is a 'Fan'?

A 'follower' of a 'page'?


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Apr 28, 2016)

To celebrate 400 years Shakespeare anniversary, "Starship Chief", loosely inspired / based on King Lear, Coral Island and Treasure Island is up for pre-order on Smashwords. 

It will be 99c for a week, from 15th May 2016 then $2.99 from the 24th May 2016


Click on cover to see stars.

I've made 25% available on Smashwords as free sample!


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Apr 29, 2016)

_Starship Chief_ also now on pre-order at Amazon.

(Other suggested titles by readers are Starship Chef  and Starship Thief)


----------



## Ray McCarthy (May 13, 2016)

_Starship Chief_ also now on pre-order at Amazon. You won't regret it!

Don't forget, it's live on Monday 16th May 2016 (15th/16th Midnight) and only at special 99c price for about  week. Then maybe $2.99 or approximate equivalents.


----------



## Ray McCarthy (May 22, 2016)

_Starship Chief_  at Amazon and Smashwords is now gone up to $2.99 from $0.99 as the opening week promotion is over. If you are too poor to afford it send me a PM 

The price of the paper version of The Apprentice's Talent on Amazon.co.uk as gone from £21 to £9.99. No idea how that works! I set it at $14.99 originally.

I'm doing a last proof of "The Journeyman's Talent" which is on pre-order till 5th/6th June 2016.

I've just finished a major re-write of "The Solar Alliance" and trying a new cover.
It's a customised and custom made outfit. I don't think the staples are visible.


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Jun 5, 2016)

*6th June 2016 "The Journeyman's Talent" eBook is on sale*
*$2.99 for launch*.

After about a week it will be $3.99 (or close equivalents in other countries).
On Amazon, Smashwords, Apple iBooks and all major eBook sellers.

The paperback is out now (£9.99 / $14.99) via CreateSpace, Amazon or can be ordered from your bookshop (*ISBN-10:* 1530980542* ISBN-13:* 978-1530980543)






Thanks you all the great supporters here, especially the ones that have bought "The Apprentice's Talent", "Starship Chief" and pre-ordered "The Journeyman's Talent" eBook.

I'm working away on edits of "The Solar Alliance", "The Master's Talent" and "The Mission's Talent". It's looking like I won't have "The Solar Alliance" ready for July, the editing of "The Journeyman's Talent" was to a higher standard, so it will be ready when it's ready, however long it takes.

My Blog

Amazon USA Author Page

Goodreads Author page

Smashwords Author profile

Smashwords Interview

Twitter feed

Facebook ray.maccarthy.author

Facebook Talents Universe

Facebook Otherworld


----------

